
1994 Was a Prison of My Own Making - dankohn1
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/14/style/enjoy-the-silence.html
======
apotatopot
Hmmm, pretty sure that's accurate. If Creed was in the studio in 95-96, and
the album was released in 97, it could have been written in 1994.

